# new way to feed out my ff



## Jenn (May 9, 2007)

Found a new way to feed out my ff. The new mantids I got are so small and when I open the cover the are trying to get out. I had some hair color applicator bottles (new not used) and started a culture right in it. This way I can feed in a little hole made in the top of the mantis house and put a foam plug in when done.


----------



## Peekaboo (May 9, 2007)

Have you begun feeding with this method, or are the cultures still cultivating?


----------



## ABbuggin (May 9, 2007)

I like it!

I just pour my flies into a funnel that is over a smal vial...but I may have to try your idea!


----------



## ABbuggin (May 9, 2007)

The only problem I see with the bottles is the ease of cleaning.

The tops are skinny...Jenn do they make those bottles with a wider top?

Thanks,

AB


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Pretty good idea. I use a funnel as well. You may have issues with cleaning but I think thats a minor issue. Is there any ventilation for the flies? The deli cups have the mesh covered holes but these look sealed. I just recently tried using that excelsior in my fruit fly cultures but I will never use it again.


----------



## Jenn (May 10, 2007)

The cultures are new. For now i have been putting flys from my deli cup containers in an empty one with a funnel to feed. The bottle look skinny but works fine. I don't think you would want a wider top, the fly would come out to fast... As for cleaning, a small bottle brush, like the ones for animal water bottles works well to clean them out.

I poked little holes with a pin for ventilation. I havent had a problem with the excelsior but I'm thinking of going to the craft store for some plastic mesh.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

I have at least 10 32 oz cultures going at one time. I did half with excelsior and they didn't produce as many flies as the others. Seems using nothing works great for me. I may try your idea with the container like that.


----------



## Jenn (May 10, 2007)

I'm still going to make cultures in the 32 oz cups too, just in case. Plus they make a bigger culture.


----------



## Nick Barta (May 10, 2007)

GREAT idea Jenn!!!!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 10, 2007)

Very innovative, Jenn!



> I have at least 10 32 oz cultures going at one time. I did half with excelsior and they didn't produce as many flies as the others. Seems using nothing works great for me. I may try your idea with the container like that.


:shock: Didn't know it takes that many to keep up.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

> Very innovative, Jenn!
> 
> 
> > I have at least 10 32 oz cultures going at one time. I did half with excelsior and they didn't produce as many flies as the others. Seems using nothing works great for me. I may try your idea with the container like that.
> ...


Yeah thats what I have determined to be a good number so I always have flies on hand. One culture dies out I start a new one. They run along the top of my shelf with the newest ones at the left.


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Cool, gonna hav to try it that way


----------

